# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  La creación del personaje

## Pulgas

*"¡Sé tú mismo!", la gran mentira.*

"¡Sé tú mismo!" Ésta es la gran mentira de la que, con frecuencia, partimos para crear nuestrro personaje mágico.
Muy pocas veces doy ese consejo. Yo prefiero decir "¡Sé natural!" Y lo prefiero, porque soy tan complejo que dentro de mí conviven muchos "yo mismo" diferentes.
Mis padres están convencidos de que soy de una manera (y me conocen muy bien); la visión que tiene de mí mi pareja no coincide, para nada, con lo que opinan mis padres (y me conoce muy bien, pero que muy bien); mis amigos me ven de otra forma distinta (y también me conocen). No, no tengo múltiple personalidad, sencillamente mi circunstancia hace que sea de una u otra manera según situaciones.
Para unos padres siempre pesará el recuerdo de la infancia (mi madre sigue poniéndome los filetes muy hechos, porque de niño los pedía así, a pesar de que, desde hace muchísimos años, los filetes me gustan muy poco hechos). Y ese recuerdo complementa o distorsiona tu yo.
Para una pareja siempre pesan los momentos de afectividad más intensa. Y esos momentos complementan o distorsionan tu yo.
Por eso en esena no quiero ser yo. Quiero dar la sensación de que soy yo. Es decir, quiero resultar natural ante los espectadores.

*Henning Nelms*, en "_Magia y presentación_", dice:
"Ningún buen artista es siempre totalmente natural; sólo lo parece. El artista intenta ocultar sus defectos y sacar máximo partido de sus virtudes. También enfatiza las características que hacen su actuación más vívida y mimetiza las que van en contra de ello".
*Darwin Ortiz*, en "_La buena magia_", comenta:
"El reto del artista consiste en averiguar qué aspectos de si mismo debe acentuar para una mejor respuesta del público".

A partir de esos principios trataré de crear mi personaje. Pero asumiendo que el personaje, como he hecho yo mismo, irá creciendo y cambiando con el tiempo, de la misma manera que varió mi prefencia sobre la manera de comer la carne. Mi personaje mágico estará en constante evolución.

----------


## Pulgas

*¿Cuándo creo el personaje?*

El personaje debe nacer al principio, en el mismo momento en el que estoy decidiendo qué tipo de magia quiero hacer, con cuál me identifico más.
Debo tener muy claro cuáles son los juegos que me gustan, qué tienen en común, porqué he escogido esos y no otros. Para eso es imprescindible cierto conocimiento, es decir, haber pasado de los primeros capítulos del libro de iniciación, antes no tengo capacidad de elección.
Y, por supuesto, debo empezar a plantearme mi yo mágico mucho *antes de enfrentarme al público*.
Aquí empiezo a encontrar los primeros problemas prácticos. ¿Qué entiendo por público? ¿Incluyo aquí mi familia y mis amigos?
Y aquí está también mi primera respuesta categórica. ¡Sí! A mi familia, a los amigos que me sirven de conejillos de indias para mis primeros entretenimientos, ya debería apuntarles el yo mágico que quiero ser. De lo contrario asumiré el riesgo de tener dos personalidades diferente, una para los conocidos y otra para lso desconocidos y, antes o después, entrarán en condlico.
- Ya, sí, pero ellos me conocen a mí, y no a mi yo mágico.
- ¡Cierto! pero es bueno que se acostumbren a distinguir quién eres tú como Andrés, Pablo o Tamara y quiénes son ellos como magos. Es bueno que entren dentro del juego, porque si están dentro nos ayudarán a crecer como magos (favorecerán a nuestro personaje).

Como la mayoría no lo hemos hecho así, como nos hemos lanzado a la aventura de mostrar nuestros trucos antes de plantearnos otras cuestiones (lógico, no conocíamos este mundillo), nos toca ahora desandar parte de lo caminado y volver a construir la casa: nuestros cimientos eran demasiado débiles para tanto tejado.
Todas esas relaciones anteriores con el público no serán inútiles si aprendemos a extraer conclusiones de ellas. Seguro que ya nos han ayudado a crear parte de nuestro personaje. Ahora nos corresponde ajustarlas no a una parte, sino al todo lo que queremos ser y hacer.
En cualquier caso nos ayudarán a analizar quién soy cuando hago magia y, lo que es más interesante, quién deseo ser cuando hago magia.

----------


## Magnano

Un personaje es como una persona, según le trate la vida (las actuaciones en este caso), evolucionará de una manera o otra. Si se empieza con un personaje oscuro y tétrico que funciona, seguirá esa línea, pero claro, siempre que el público reaccione bien. Algún día nos encontraremos en un apuro y saldremos como podamos, y según como salga, nuestro personaje evolucionará de una manera o otra. Tanto es así que este personaje no está trabajado al 100%, NUNCA se llega a dominar un personaje en su totalidad, por a o por b siempre hay algo que distorsiona o que hace que el personaje evolucione con el tiempo, des de la manera de ser del actuante hasta los percances que puedan salir en la actuación.

Este pequeño rollo lo pongo para decir que tu puedes crear un personaje, trabajarlo antes de empezar a actuar, pero de la teoría a la práctica hay un trecho, y ese trecho es el que hará que tu personaje vaya evolucionando con el tiempo.

----------


## Pulgas

*Los primeros pasos.*

Me he ido decantando por una rama u otra. En el fondo eso también me lo marca mi personalidad.
Ahora tengo que profundizar mucho más, he de escoger entre un tipo de magia u otro.
¿Quiero decantarme por lo cómico, por lo poético, por lo serio, por el ocultismo?
Los estereotipos nos llevarán, en un primer paso, a dejarnos arrastrar por lo que conocemos: los mentalistas son serios, tétricos, tenebrosos, enigmáticos... ¡Bien! Pero y yo ¿cómo soy? ¿cómo quiero ser?
Cuando acabe el espectáculo, muchos espectadores recordarán buena parte de los juegos que he hecho. Una par de semanas después la lista se reducirá únicamente a los que más impacto le han causado. Y un tiempo después ni siquiera recordarán qué juegos hice.
Nuestra meta es, pues, que nos recuerden como magos.
Recuerdo la primera vez que vi en escena a Kayto. Me impresionó. Me encantó. Hoy sólo recuerdo uno de los juegos que hizo aquel día, y no lo recuerdo por el juego en si, sino porque se parecía mucho a una versión que yo "había inventado" unos años antes. Pero de Kayto sí me acuerdo. Y subió muchísimos pasos, de golpe, en mi lista de magos favoritos.
Ma arrolló su personalidad. Su personaje me comió vivo.
Por eso no creo en estereotipos, porque se salió de lo corriente en un mago de escena, porque tenía un personaje tan definido que se ganó un puesto en mi memoria.

*¿Quién quiero ser?*
Y ahora lelga la gran duda, esa que se refiere a las cualidades innatas. Existen, están ahí, pero yo creo que no son determinantes. Con determinación, esfuerzo y mucho trabajo, puedo moldearme como desee. Puedo aprender a hacer reir, aunque hoy tenga poca gracia. Puedo aprender a ser descarado, aunque sea tímido en mi vida privada.
Por eso esta pregunta es tan interesante ¿quién quiero ser?
Sólo tengo las limitaciones físicas: estatura, complexión, timbre de voz... Pero con ellas llevo viviendo un montón de años (casi toda mi vida) y estoy acostumbrado a ellas. a fin de cuentas, recuerdo que he partido de la premisa de que quiero ser natural. Pretender ser bajo cuando me sobran unos cuantos centímetros es algo que va contra natura y, por consiguiente, contra mi naturalidad.
Si asumo quién soy, mi personaje será honesto conmigo. si deseo luchar contra lo que soy, entraré en contradicción y el resultado final nunca será satisfactorio.
De ahí se desprende que en el proceso creador entra la autodrítica. Y eso me permite dar un nuevo paso adelante. ¿Qué es lo que más agrada de mí a la gente? Si soy capaz de identificarlo, tendré un paso ganado. Si hay algo (y lo hay) que ya gusta, estoy en un buen punto de partida para empezar a trabajar.

----------


## Serjo

Maskelyne: en su OUR magic tiene toda una reflexión acerca de este tema gira sobre que es la persoanalid y el ser actor inerente a un mago.  Fernado "Pulgas" nos cita a Nelms y a Darwin... Que son posteriores... Hace 100 años los magos estaban discutiendo lo mismo que en pleno siglo XXI esto sinceramente no habla muy bien de la madurez de nuestro arte... en un siglo hemos aprendido más bien poco o nada y en muchos aspectos me atrevo a decir que hemos involucionado a nivel teórico y práctico. 
La Familia Maskelyne podríamos decir que son una dinastía de ilusionistas mas de 5 generaciones se han dedicado a este arte, y todos obtuvieron grandisimo prestigio en virtud de sus méritos personales y no familiares... desde el abuelo de Nevil, el escritor de este libro,  que fundará el Círculo  Magico de Londres a su hijo (si no me equivoco) más conocido como el mago de la Guerra (gran parte de sus secretos se conoceran en el 2048 cuando sean publicos los archivos militares ingleses) 
Aqui dejo perlas sueltas, sacadas de la traducción que hiciera La Escuela Mágica de Madrid a día de hoy a los cien años una editorial Famulus (si no me equivoco) ha tenído los co----- de traducir y publicar el libro bajo el título Nuestra mágia (si no me equivoco). 
Un libro muy poco comercial ya que no contiene juegos es todo teoría, un libro donde mete el dedo en el c---- ; perdón en la llaga y empieza a mover hasta que duele y hace pupa mucha pupa... se que ha llegado a enfadar a mas de un lector.
Nevil y Devant ponen en tela de juicio mucho del corpus teóricos que en este en el lugar donde vivimos no se puede cuestionar...
Un autor que no ha sido mencionado casi nunca, porque no es como Nelms casi un profano al que es muy facil cuestionar o desprestigiar...
En fin un libro fundamental para todo ilusionista sobre todo de escena... No me llevo comisión del libro en más no tengo todavía la nueva traducción   
He aqui perlas que dejo que creo vienen al caso a proposito del tema:

"Lo que se llama personalidad, no es en absoluto un don natural, "genio y figura" es mas bien la manifestación mixta de cualidades ynnatas y adquiridas. El hábito es una segunda naturaleza, como todo el mundo sabe. Así pues, mucho de lo que se toma por personalidad innata. es simplemente habito adquirido; y debería describirse, hablando correctamente, como la habilidad para captar la atención del publicoy exitar su interés. Esa habilidad, por supuest, es una cualidad personal de gran valo; pero mirarse como algo que depende exclusivamente de las características personales naturales.
Estamos obligados a concluir que lo que se llama persoanalidad cosnsiste, a menudo, en métodos puramente artificiales adquiridos por el individuo, y no innatos con él. en otras palabras, consiste en un conocimiento de los requisitos artíticos y de su armonización con sus pecualiaridades personales. Con estos medios, las desventajas naturales de un actuante pueden no solo quedar disimuladas, sino volverse realmente útiles. El hombre que puede lograr esto es un artista más alla de toda duda; mientras que el hombre que tiene exito en virtud de su persoanlidad física solamente, no puede pretender ningun mérito artítico."

 “Un mago moderno es esencialmente un actor. Tiene que serlo, o como única alternativa, tiene que ser un estafador.
Los métodos del mago, son por supuesto, completamente diferentes, pero, cualesquiera que sean los métodos, los principios en que se fundamenta su arte son idénticos en ambos casos. 
…Cuanto mayor sea la habilidad del actuante como actor, menos circunscripto será su campo de operación, y mayor será su cualificación como mago.
El artista en la magía es, primeramente, un actor.
…El hombre que no puede llegar a ser un actor bastante bueno en una línea particular al menos, no puede esperar un gran éxito como mago.”
Finalmente decir: 

Me resulta incomprensible que la cualidad de actor de un ilusionista siga poniéndose en duda por algunos un siglo después, esto habla de la inmadurez y la fragilidad que experimenta la magia a día de hoy para ser reconocida como un arte al mismo nivel que otras disciplinas artísticas que dependen del teatro.  Maskeline aborda esté punto casi de manera transversal en su obra.

----------


## Pulgas

Serjo, totalemente de acuerdo. Pero a mí no me preocupa tanto cuánto llevamos ahlando de esto, somo el que se logre implantar. Por eso seguiré escribiendo tochos infubables para ver si alguien pica.
Y, ya que estamos. Tú que de esto sabes mucho más que yo... ¿Por qué no te lanzas a anotar algunas de tus recomendaciones a la hora de crear el personaje? Seguro que resulta enriquecedor y nos ayuda a crecer a todos.
(Mala uva la mía  :Wink1: )

----------


## Coloclom

Un hilo, o una teoría muy interesante.
Aunque yo le veo un pero, no a la teoría que me parece muy correcta, sino al problema cronológico.

Lo comentado me parece algo MUY enriquecedor sobretodo ya el primer día que decides hacerte mago. Y de bien ser, creo que debiera de ser el primer próposito (encontrar mi YO mago) una vez tomada la decisión de ser mago.

El problema es que a este punto (yo por ejemplo estoy medio-llegando a día de hoy) se llega (generalmente) muy tarde. Maravilloso sería tener estos conocimientos teóricos el primer día.

Pero empezamos a iniciarlo y NADIE compra un libro de teoría exclusiva, pues cuando uno comienza aún no tiene paciencia y sí muchas ganas por ver sus primeros progresos, así que comenzamos por libros de iniacilización como los light, Esto es Magia, CF, o GEC entre otros, que a pesar de ser verdaderas joyas, les veo muy excasos en este tipo de teoría. Como aún no sabemos que rama nos viene bien la mayoría empezamos por las cartas. Y como no sabemos que estilo nos viene bien (a mi YO mago) pues vamos tanteando todos los juegos que nos encontramos, con las presentaciones iguales o muy similares a las que nuestro libro nos ofrece.

Las ganas de aprender deprisa, de probar todos los sabores, la necesidad de vernos haciendo magia, etc. nos impide que el tema aquí tratado llegue a cuestionarse o a al menos al tratarlo en profundidad, porque supongo que inconscientemente poco a poco si vamos haciendo ese juego cada día más nuestro.

No escribo con el ánimo de incordiar o trabar la temática, todo lo contrario, que veo muy interesante el hilo y espero que fluya para seguir leyendo, pero sí con la pena de llegar siempre tarde a comprender ésta y otras teorías.

No sé cómo funcionan las escuelas mágicas, pero este tema debiera ser inculcado el día 1.

Y si que es un tema que se le está escapando a la mayoría de magos que ayudan a iniciarse a algún amigo, compañero,...

Por que al final, más allá de cualquier rutina o espectáculo, donde el YO mago sea un payaso, un pirata o un elfo, creo que hay un YO universal que condicionará inevitablemente a los diferentes YO mago que cada actuación nos ¿obligue? a representar.

¿No debiera (aunque resulte utópico) ser un planteamiento inicial básico?


Perdón por desviar/cortar el rumbo que va cogiendo el hilo.

----------


## S. Alexander

Yo, desde mi humilde opinión (ya que estoy además justo en el punto de renacimiento de mi "yo") quiero decir algunas cositas =) :

- Lo primero de todo, yo creo que hay que ser realista. Ni conozco ni sé de ningún mago que haya comenzado la magia tan en serio como para empezar estudiando temas afines al arte dramático antes de juegos de magia. Yo personalmente comencé como tahúr, ganándome algunos céntimos para comprarme palmeras de chocolate en mi primer año de Bachillerato y lo que quería eran técnicas, técnicas y más técnicas, y cuando decidí hacerme mago quería juegos, juegos y más juegos para matar profanos e incluso magos si podía y alimentar mi ego.
Aunque debería ser el Tema 1, como lo es más o menos en el Esto es Magia (que yo creo que ahuyenta un poco a los truqueros), pero estoy convencido de que es utópico y no merece la pena esforzarse por ello salvo quizás en una escuela de magia muy seria.

- Lo segundo, relacionado con lo primero, creo que cuando se llega a este punto de creación del personaje es justo cuando se debe llegar. Si lo ponemos al principio, o tenemos mucha idea de este mundillo y del del arte dramático, o la mayoría se pasaría años probando, probando y requeteprobando. Opino que el fulgor interior que empuja a saber, saber y saber al principio (que no a *destrozar*, como algunos compañeros *hacen*) vienen muy bien para crecer. Y el que quiera crecer más, ya llegará "cuando esté listo" a ese punto en el que quiere "construírse" o está contento como está. En resumen, creo que "el momento adecuado" llega, y no es al principio del todo, aunque esto nos cueste la superpoblación de truqueros asesinos de magia.

- Y ahora voy al tema principal del hilo, que *por todos los Grandes de la Magia, no quiero que se desvíe =P*:

1) Absolutamente conque el "sé tú mismo" es la gran mentira a la que nadie debe hacerle caso del todo.

2) El problema del "ellos me conocen cómo soy en realidad y no se van a tragar quién les muestro", también de acuerdo del todo. Lo he vivido y hay una clara separación entre el Sergio Tamariz y el Sergio González (como la habrá con Sergio Alexander). De hecho, cuando hablo con mi actual pareja sobre la charla de un juego, *siempre* me dice: _"Ya te ha salido el Sergio actuante... ¡¡chaaaasss!!"_. Que sepan cuándo actúas y cuando no lo veo importante, *peeeeeeeeeeeero*, y lo digo tras acabar de leerme el _Libro de Vernon_, "ser tú mismo" en cuanto a tu gestualidad *natural* es importantísimo también. *Es decir,* hay diferencia, como dice Pulgas, entre ese "sé natural" y el "sé tú mismo". *Yo sigo opinando que hay gente a la que algunos falsos dep*****s le quedan completamente antinaturales y recomiendo para ello leer el capítulo de "El Toque De Vernon" del libro ya citado.*

3) *Los Primeros Pasos:* Tras saberse el guión (charla) y los juegos tenerlos bien practicados, una recomendación que pienso poner en práctica es grabarse durante una sesión, varios juegos hechos, frente a público para no enfrentarte sólo a la cámara (si no hay frecuencia en esto, se llega a ser muy anti-natural y el ejercicio no sirve). Una vez grabado, estudiarse. Hacerse una cirujía. Esto lo quito, esto lo pongo, aquí mejor esto, aquello mejor en otra parte, ese gag ha quedado horrible ahí. Dejando aparte sesiones improvisadas, creo que esto nos puede ayudar a *tener un espectáculo de la duración que sea en el que esté todo completamente estudiado, como lo tenía Leipzig.*

4) *Quién Quiero Ser*: No tengo ni idea de quién quiero ser, admiro las personalidades de muchísimos magos, actores y personas. ¿Me construyo con lo mejor de cada uno? Yo creo que la respuesta a "¿Quién quiero ser?" debe ser siempre el propio nombre + en escena. Por ejemplo, yo quiero ser "Sergio Alexander en escena". ¿Qué quiero decir con esto? Pues quiero decir que sería un error decir: Yo quiero ser un Anthony Blake con toques de humor serio como Ángel Martín. ¿Por qué? Porque serías una mezcla de los dos. Con el debido estudio y dedicación, sí, una mezcla muy bien hecha, pero creo que lo verdaderamente válido es que uno se cree a sí mismo no en aspiración hacia tal o cual personaje. Creo que la pregunta correcta para evitar equívocos debería ser *Cómo Quiero Ser*.

5) En contestación a lo de Serjo: Yo creo que seguimos discutiendo sobre esto porque quienes verdaderamente lo consiguen, aunque lo compartan, están en otro nivel de conocimientos a los que el resto aún no ha llegado. Aunque se deje plasmado en papel el resto aún no habrá llegado a comprender lo que verdaderamente quiere decir. Por ejemplo, las escuelas, institutos y universidades antes eran para enseñar. Ahora son para ser examinado y obtener títulos. ¿Por qué? Porque se pierde el verdadero sentido, la verdadera esencia, si no se piensa. Y cuando se piensa y se alcanza ese conocimiento, uno es incapaz de transmitirlo del todo porque el resto tiene que llegar a él por sí mismo. No es que sigamos discutiendo lo mismo porque no evolucionemos. Maskelyne evolucionó, tú Serjo has evolucionado también por esa línea, y hay más gente entre medias de Maskelyne y tú que lo ha hecho, pero es un proceso que se hace en el interior de uno mismo y que por más que uno lea no va alcanzar su comprensión total ni por tanto su aplicación.

Un abrazo mágico, siento el tochopost

S. Alexander

PD: Que alguien me mande por MP un link desde el que pueda encargar el Our Magic pero ya =D

----------


## Pulgas

¡Fantástico que surjan opiniones, dudas y discrepancias!
Vayamos por partes.
Ortiz, por ejemplo, defiende que, quien actúe esencialmente para público reducido (familiares y amigos) no debe buscar un personaje distinto a él, pues de lo contrario su personaje no será creíble.
Desde ese punto de vista puede haber una contradicción con lo que yo acabo de decir. Y esa contradicción existe si olvidamos un punto clave en lo que he comentado:
Debo tener muy claro cuáles son los juegos que me gustan, qué tienen en común, porqué he escogido esos y no otros. Para eso es imprescindible cierto conocimiento, es decir, haber pasado de los primeros capítulos del libro de iniciación, antes no tengo capacidad de elección.Si atendemos a ese punto, las posturas se acercan, porque lo que estamos definiendo es cuándo empieza uno a ser mago (discusión en la que me gustaría que no entrásemos, pues desvirtuamos la onversación)
Para llegar a tener claro qué quiero ser/hacer en la magia ha de pasar un tiempo (en algunos casos más corto, en otros, incluso años). entonces es cuando me puedo plantear mi yo mágico, porque ahora ya tengo esa base y, por consiguiente, esa capacidad de decisión.
Quizás este sea uno de los puntos básicos que diferencian a los magos. Alguien puede ser capaz de ejecutar un juego con técnica similar a la Lavand (en el foro hemos visto algunos ejemplos), pero se quedará en el camino mientras no decida quién quiere ser y lo lleve a la práctica.
A priori no me preocupa en exceso el que alguien se salte el proceso de creación del personaje en sus inicios: es algo a lo que llegará, necesariamente en su camino. Sí me preocupa, sin embargo, el que aún no sea una realidad asumida como imprscindible y que se le sia prestando menos atención que a la técnica o al discurso.

Acerca del quién quiero ser, construir una personalidad partiendo de la mezcla de diferentes fragmentos de otros artistas es un error que no nos conduce a nada. No es viable porque entonces, en lugar de naturalidad, tendremos una personalidad tan artificial que resultará incoherente.
En mi proceso de quién puede influir lo que he visto, porque se convierte en vivencia. Pero sólo si interiorizo esa vivencia (si la hago mía) podré llegar a la naturalidad.

Como último apunte, antes de seguir tratando el tema, me gustaría incidir en que mi pesonaje no tiene que ser, obligatoriamente, teatral. Cuando hablo de crar un personaje, me refiero a la manera con la que me presento ante el público y, en la mayoría de lso casos no será ni un payaso, ni un pirata, seré yo mismo. Pero del estudio de ese Yo es de lo que estamos hablando.

----------


## Serjo

Sergio: a día de hoy se continúa dicutiendo sobre la dimensión actoral del mago, en España en la actualidad grandes magos  proclaman la no dimensión actoral y mantienen a ultranza la legitimidad y literalidad del "se tú mismo". Por eso sostengo que el ilusionismo no ha madurado seguimos enrroscado en los mismo temas que hace cien años.
NO creo en los niveles, ni en gente de primera y de segunda, yo sigo siendo el mismo pringado y neófito que cuando empecé y no considero que esto sea una experiencia de pokemonizante en lo que intervenga la evolución.

Dicho esto agradezco tu intención de picarme pero el que quiere realmente formarse todo los medios estan a su alcance y como dice el refran no hay peor ciego que quien no quiere ver. 

Si aceptamos que la magia es una disciplina teatral y somos un arte escénica. es muy simple inferir:
...los  principios en que se fundamenta su arte (de actor ) son idénticos en ambos casos (para actor e ilusionista).

Por lo tanto quien quiera formarse como mago a de recurrir a una formación sólida en arte dramático. Lo siento considero que no hay medias tintas... hay miles de forma para formarse pero el "yoismo" (yo pienso, yo creo, yo considero, yo digo, yo sentencio...) no es el camino nos guste o no hemos de transitar el camino de otros por largo periódo y luego cambiar.

Antes de construir el personaje o los personajes, se ha de definir y tener muy claro que es magia y que no es... que es ser mago y que no es... parece mentira pero sin esto siempre se estará perdido. 
El personaje de un ejecuntante cambia y varia de acuerdo a lo que éste considere que es magia y que no. También varía si en este caso tiene que estar presente, ser mediador, ser canalizador... el ejecutante o no. 
No es una tontería menor el modo de ver, entender, abordar la magia (lo que se denomina concepción o filosofía mágica) determina el ser y el hacer de un ejecutante. 
No se puede construir ningún personaje sin tener definida y trabajada la concepción mágica.
Luego de lo cual se recurre, a lo básico que del teatro, en lo referente a construción del personaje. Simplificando mucho responderse 4 preguntas: Quien, qué, dónde cómo... 

El personaje frente a la magia es hacedor, testigo o víctima de ésta (esto es una de las pocas cosas que por la época no se incluyen en Our Magic). Cada una de estas actitudes vitales definen al personaje y exigen una determinada coherencia. Por ejemplo un hacedor de magia nunca, jamás se podrá admirar frente a un efecto... cuando se admire frente a uno será porque el personaje a sido desbancado por la Magia (necesidad del guión) o por incoherencia (error del ejecutante)     

El artista y el mago: para muchos el único rol legitimo para que haya magia es el del hacedor (desde luego que para mi no) a inicios del s. XXI encuentro desfasado o chulo adoptar este rol... esto cada día me cansa mas ver a este tipo de ejecutnate sobre todo en un contexto donde lo mágico de la mayoría de los expectáculos supera con creces los show de magia. Los espectaculos mágicos en la actualidad reducen a la magia y al mago a un nivel rídiculo ejemplo un mago con su Snow storm (sopa china) frente a la nieve que nos propone Slava en snow snow reduce a la verguenza al mago y a este efecto si usar la magia magia.




En fin es necesario el mago? hay magia sin mago? podrñiamos hablar de la necesidad de la muerte del mago? no es mejor quedarse con la magia? que relación hay entre la magia y lo magico? Artista y mago? mago artista? Arte y magia?que la magia es lo primero? que la magia supera el drama?.... En fin parece tonteria pero si no se tiene en claro algunas cosas y si no se opta por algunas es imposible construir un personaje... 
Yo a principios de septiembre lanzo el segundo a la venta, pero el primero como concepto, El pensar el hacer y el ser mágico donde abordo gran parte todo esto. No es un libro es un simple cuaderno de unas 50 hojas... en magicvanguard

sobre link al libro Our Magic, al introducir el nombre y el autor en google sale, para la versión española... 

Nuestra Magia - John N. Maskelyne y David Devant - Libro Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia
y sino la editorial pero está mas caro...

----------


## Coloclom

Se está haciendo muy interesante este hilo.

Yo también creo que dejarnos caer en la imitación de otro mago será en el 99% de los casos un grave error.

Pero pregunto: Cuando aún no tenemos definido mi YO mago, en esa etapa de coqueteo en la que uno aún no tiene bien formada su propia rutina de juegos y que el repertorio es una recolecta de juegos que uno va aprendiendo en DVDs, libros de autores, etc; sería más positivo inclinarse LIGERA y BREVEMENTE por un cierto parecido hacie el autor real del juego, o bien por el contrario intentar asumir el ser YO desde un principio?

Me explico mejor: Me cojo las notas de Dani y estudio el Triple Coincidencia. Dani tiene ya un estudio tras de sí de ese juego, de cómo resulta mejor, más apropiado, etc. para que el juego de su máximo potencial. No se me olvida que todo esto siempre será respecto a Dani, acorde a su personalidad, a su estilo.
Pero tengo 2 opciones: Intentar imitar a Dani, lo que en cierto modo me garantizará sacarle el 50% al juego, o ser yo mismo, pero que entonces el juego solo dará el 40% de su potencial (los porcentajes son a voleo).

La segunda opción me ofrece el camino correcto, pero a priori más lento, al menos a corto plazo.
Y la primera opción que aparentamente es equivocada, me permite mostrar un mayor nivel, conocer distintas formas de hacer magia, quizás coger soltura más deprisa porque ganaré más rápido la confianza,...


Entonces, no hablo de copiar a un persona, sino de coger detalles pequeños de muchos magos que me ofrezcan un abanico más amplio.

Y lo que quería preguntar es si es más apropiado intentar encontrar mi YO mago desde mis principios (que creo tener bastante claro que sería la mejor opción), o por el contrario dejarme llevar, probar diferentes estilos, con lo que podría crearme una personalidad más amplia? Yo entiendo que la segunda opción retrasaría el tener ese yo mago, pero también me daría el tener un YO mago más amplio.

O podría llegar a suponer esto, que mi YO mago resultante fuera tan artificial que ya no pegara conmigo?


Si conozco un par de casos en los que ese YO mago nació tan amplio que ya no pegaban con la persona que había adentro del mago.
Uno de ellos quiere experimentar tanto, que en un hora de magia mezcla misterio, humor, intriga,... pero no por fases! sino todo a la vez. Y a pesar de ser un buen mago su magia resulta aburrida porque se le nota que está sobreactuando.

El otro imagino que es un enamorado de René e intenta mezclar poesía con humor. El humor le pega, pero la poesía no le pega ni con cola. Y al final se hace raro escucharle cuando hace magia.

Sé que cada caso es un mundo y más, ejemplos tan rebuscados, pues el resto de magos que conozco me resultan bastante interesantes en general, y por eso pregunto si dejarse llevar un poco en los inicios, como creo que hemos echo la mayoría (o al menos yo) tendría su lado positivo.

Al final entiendo, que para quien lleva 5 años en la magia tener su YO mago es algo básico, vital, e incluso obligatorio  :117:  Pero en quien lleva de 8 a 18 meses es tan urgente buscar ese YO mago? O no buscarlo, que quizá sería algo demasiado impositivo, pero sí debería ir planteando llegado a esas alturas en ir cerrando el grifo para que su magia fuera ya lo más personal posible?

(lamento ser tan enrevesado para plantear mi duda)

----------


## S. Alexander

Yo me refería a eso precisamente como camino correcto aunque incorrecto hasta que "llegue el momento oportuno". Creo que para poder hacerse un personaje como es debido hacen falta tablas, y las tablas tienes que conseguirlas, obviamente, pisando tablas. ¿Con qué personaje? Pues con lo que tengas al principio, desgraciadamente. Y digo desgraciadamente porque lo que uno tiene al principio suele ser lo que tienen los demás y luego es muy difícil quitárselo si es una personalidad muy atrayente. No, no me refiero a Tamariz, me refiero a los miles de Dani Daortiz que hay en España, con su misma velocidad, con sus mismas muletillas, etc.

Pero insisto (dentro de mi ignorancia) que desde mi opinión, se debe dejar pasar un tiempo, pisar tablas, saber lo que es la magia, estudiar. Y cuando ya ha pasado un tiempo X sí que será la hora de crearse un personaje propio, pero al principio lo veo arriesgado, lentísimo e incluso inútil a no ser que ya esté uno iniciado en el mundo dramático. *Aunque* sí que es cierto que, aunque sea el principio y uno no esté creándose su personaje, *debe omitir y añadir lo que no le queda bien y lo que le quedaría genial respectivamente.* Es decir, no desde un auto-estudio para crearse a sí mismo, sino como un auto-estudio para gustarle al público.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

PD: Repito que es mi opinión, no tiene por qué ser válida, sólo es lo que creo más correcto en este momento.

----------


## S. Alexander

¡¡Pulgas y Serjo, perdonandme que no os había leído!! Con esta conexión tan mala que tengo preferí suponer que el de Coloclom era el último comentario tras el mío, lo siento:

Cuando dices, Serjo, que el "yoísmo" no es el camino, creo entender que no es el camino al principio, ¿no? Es decir, afirmas que primero hay que estudiar a otros y recorrer su camino y luego ya cambiar. Pero al cambiar sí se usa el "yoísmo", ¿no?
Considero que el "yoísmo" es importante y debe utilizarse con un cierto grado (yo sí creo en cierta diferencia de niveles, no estructurada pero basta ver el panorama en algunas reuniones mágicas, no es lo mismo un neófito con medio libro leído que alguien que lleva 5 años, muchas tablas y 15 libros bien leídos a sus espaldas sobre magia y actuación). Creo que debe utilizarse precisamente porque es lo que nos hace a cada uno distintos, si aplicamos a rajatabla las definiciones de otros sobre magia, su relación con el teatro, etc. nos estamos anulando a nosotros mismos, nuestra opinión, lo que nos hace distintos. 

Con el "yoísmo" opino que hay magia que sí es arte y otra que no, que para hacer la magia que es arte tiene que tener unas ciertas características y para la otra, otras características.
Estoy al 100% de acuerdo en que para opinar con acercamiento a la realidad (con todo lo relativa que es la realidad) se debe estudiar a otros, pero siempre habrá un "yo opino". Incluso un "yo opino como él".

*Para que no se desvíe el tema, linkeo:* Para la creación del personaje, desde mi punto de vista, es necesario tanto un estudio amplio sobre teoría del tema como teorizar uno mismo acerca de ello. Es decir, no seguir un caminito como las cabras simplemente sino ir observando ese camino, preguntarnos por qué ese y no otro y también otear el horizonte para saber a dónde va.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

PD: No sé si lo de "picarte" iba por mí, pero si he hecho algo malo lo siento, espero que no te haya molestado =S

----------


## Serjo

Seguimos con el tema y no quiero sinceramente ya volver a intervenir porque es dar vueltas en circulo. 
A la par que estudias técnicas de magia y practicas 
Estudia y practica arte dramático dedica si mas no sea el mismo tiempo. 
Si para que te contraten como actor en una obra medianamente digna pasan unos cuantos años no montes ni te vendas como mago medianamente digno antes de este tiempo. Lo que es valido para uno lo es para el otro. 
El seguir las reglas del arte dramático no es ser "yoista" 
Haz tu propio camino partiendo de las reglas, comparando y discerniendo diversas fuentes. El problemas ponemos nuestro criteri personal por encima de siglos de historia del arte dramático y creemos y tomamos al publico como conejo de indias. 
Tanto cuesta formarse como mago y como artista dramático o al menos inciarase? Tener solidas bases... Tanto cuesta ver la magia como un medio y no como un fin... 
Es que pretendemos hacer nuestro camino y nuestro personaje mirando a otros mago? 
Acaso el actor intenta ser Brad Pitt, Banderas, V. Kimber. Si realizáramos una analogía pretendemos ser cartómagia haciendo nuestro camino con nuestro criterio al margen de la teoria y el conocimiento de Canuto, Giobbi, Ascanio... 
En fin si quiere ser un buen mago formare como actor dramático al menos mínimamente cuanto mas profunda sea tu formación mas amplio será tu campo...

----------


## Serjo

Perdón enviado desde iphone

----------


## S. Alexander

La verdad es que no te he entendido "ni papa" xD La mitad de lo que has dicho yo no lo he contradicho y la otra mitad te lo he corroborado =S 

*AVISO:* Cierto contenido de este post puede resultar malsonante. No es la intención del autor, se ha escrito en un tono completamente cordial, incluso camarédicamente y con una sonrisa en la boca gracias a que le gusta debatir. En ningún momento se ha abandonado el "tono" de Heidi cuando habla con las cabras.

Algo que sí tengo claro es que tanto el profano como el mago sabe instintivamente lo que le gusta y lo que no. A mí no me gusta la dramagia, no al menos durante un espectáculo entero, y si te entrenas como intérprete de otros personajes, creo, consigues ser dramago. No es lo mismo ver interpretar a Anthony Blake, que te crees que es así hasta que le conoces bien, que a (no diré nombres) haciendo juegos del estilo del libro "Magia y Dramagia" de Trueba, que no te crees que son así, sabes que están actuando.
Creo que lo que buscamos aquí con la creación de un personaje es lo primero, yo por lo menos... =$

_"A la par que estudias técnicas de magia y practicas
Estudia y practica arte dramático dedica si mas no sea el mismo tiempo."_

Yo no diría a la par, yo diría a la vez. La charla es arte dramático, aunque no deba parecer parte de una obra recitada (salvo que el juego lo requiera).

_"Si para que te contraten como actor en una obra medianamente digna pasan unos cuantos años no montes ni te vendas como mago medianamente digno antes de este tiempo"_

Estoy de acuerdo, pero yo por ejemplo jamás sabría cuándo es el momento adecuado. Decidí que era el momento cuando me sentía capaz, me equivoqué, estudié y practiqué muchísimo más, aprendí de los errores y al año siguiente (este) no me equivoqué.

_"El seguir las reglas del arte dramático no es ser "yoista"_"

Claro que no, yo he dicho que creo que hay que seguirlas sin dejar de tener una opinión (yoísmo, yo creo, yo pienso) al respecto sobre ellas. La duda es lo que hace evolucionar al hombre en el conocimiento. Yo por ejemplo vi Los Cinco Puntos Mágicos correctos y los apliqué a rajatabla, pero pensé sobre ellos. Ahora me doy cuenta que son sólo válidos en parte.

_"Haz tu propio camino partiendo de las reglas, comparando y discerniendo diversas fuentes. El problemas ponemos nuestro criteri personal por encima de siglos de historia del arte dramático y creemos y tomamos al publico como conejo de indias._"

Veo correcto experimentar con gente *desde planos de actuación de aficionado, en círculo de amigos, etc.* (que yo sepa Tamariz y otros tantos lo hacían en sesiones en las que repartían test para rellenar al público). 
Pero no creo que impongamos nuestro criterio así por las buenas. Hay un razonamiento previo (al menos yo lo tengo) y luego un veredicto. Es entonces cuando o cambias o sigues en tus trece. Así han nacido muchas nuevas técnicas y sutilezas.

_"Tanto cuesta formarse como mago y como artista dramático o al menos inciarase? Tener solidas bases... Tanto cuesta ver la magia como un medio y no como un fin..."

_Jo, a mí sí que me cuesta xD yo jamás pensé en ser actor, sólo en ser mago, así que no pensé en comprarme libros de teoría del arte dramático sino de teoría de la magia para tener sólidas bases.
Sobre lo de ver la magia como un medio y no como un fin: No me imagino la magia siendo otra cosa que un medio. ¿Cómo podría ser un fin? Lo pregunto en serio, que alguien me responda porfa-plis. La magia no se hace porque sí, siempre se hace por algo. ¿No? =S Yo sí x'D

_"Es que pretendemos hacer nuestro camino y nuestro personaje mirando a otros mago?"_

No es que lo pretendamos, esque lo hacemos porque somos arrastrados por otras personalidades y gustos. ¡¡Yo no quiero ser como otros magos!! Lo decidí desde casi que empecé a estudiar magia, pero incluso en contra de mi voluntad he construído mi personaje mirando a otros magos (y los demás también, salvo excepciones y ya después de algunos años haciendo magia [por ejemplo Rubiales, con su auto-estudio se creó a sí mismo en versión escénica, que es lo que hay que hacer, según creo]).
_
"Acaso el actor intenta ser Brad Pitt, Banderas, V. Kimber_".

El actor se adapta a un personaje ya creado para una obra. Por contra, nosotros somos los creadores de nuestra propia obra y de nuestro propio personaje.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

PD: 100% de acuerdo en que hay que formarse como mago y como "actor" en cierto modo. Si no, las técnicas no colarían y forma parte de nuestro papel de "actor" cosas como la naturalidad condicionada.

----------


## Serjo

Sergio estas interpretando y haciendo decir a lo escritos cosas que no dice, pero no importa.... Te estas moviendo desde el prejuicio... En ningun momento se hable ni me referi a dragia.
Casualmente Maskelyne también habla en su libro de no acercarse a su obra con prejuicios y reconoce lo revolucionario de su propuesta.
Sin ofender y para reflexionar mira que el referente de tus reflexiones es tu propio criterio o interpretación ( podría ella estar contaminada) Pero no me hagas caso yo no estoy en otro nivel soy un pringado... Que en medio de la oscuridad sigue en la búsqueda. 
Hay cosas que cambian con el tiempo y hay otras que no cambian nunca si no somos capaces de abrirnos mas de los limites impuestos y auto impuestos. Por mi parte doy mi reflexión por terminada. Ya comprobé hace años en otro foro MW que este tipo de reflexiones y escritos no sirven para nada que cada uno haga lo que quiere  
Como dice Riece en su libro los que posean una mirada a fin ya sabran a quien acercarse...

----------


## Pulgas

Uf, qué de cosas interesantes han surgido. Se despista uno unas horas y se llena la discusión con aportaciones maravillosas.




> Pero pregunto: Cuando aún no tenemos definido mi YO mago, en esa etapa de coqueteo en la que uno aún no tiene bien formada su propia rutina de juegos y que el repertorio es una recolecta de juegos que uno va aprendiendo en DVDs, libros de autores, etc; sería más positivo inclinarse LIGERA y BREVEMENTE por un cierto parecido hacie el autor real del juego, o bien por el contrario intentar asumir el ser YO desde un principio?


Se me ocurre un ejemplo, que creo que va a ayudarnos a dejar cada cosa en su sitio.
Alguien está aprendiendo a tocar la guitarra. Saca un par de temas de sus grupos favoritos y, de vez en cuando, toca ante sus amigos esas canciones que ha aprendido.
Unos meses después, como no lo hace mal del todo, le invitan a que toque en un festival de la asociación de vecinos del barrio donde vive. ¡Triunfa! Todo son alabanzas. Incluso le piden que repita la actuación en las fiestas del pueblo de un amigo, y están dispuestos a pagarle algo.
Con algunas canciones de Los Secretos, una de Antonio Vega, y un par de temas de Melendi ha diseñado un espectaculillo sin más pretensiones. ¡Perfecto!
Ahora viene la pregunta ¿Saldrá de ahí? Haciendo eso ¿Podrá llegar a ser un cantante?
Si lo que quiere es pasárselo bien, perfecto, lo está consiguiendo. Si, por el contrario, desea ser un cantante (un cantante de verdad) habrá de cambiar de estrategia. Con lo que está haciendo ahora no tiene nuinguna opción de llegar lejos.
En magia pasa lomismo. ¿Cuáles son mis pretensiones? ¿Qué quiero hacer?
Quizás toda la reflexión que esconde el hilo, está más pensada hacia los que de verdad quieren dar un salto y no se conforman con interpretar temas de aquí y de allá, sino los que quieren ser Cantantes (con mayúscula). Bueno, en nuestro caso Magos (con mayúscula).




> Al final entiendo, que para quien lleva 5 años en la magia tener su YO mago es algo básico, vital, e incluso obligatorio  Pero en quien lleva de 8 a 18 meses es tan urgente buscar ese YO mago? O no buscarlo, que quizá sería algo demasiado impositivo, pero sí debería ir planteando llegado a esas alturas en ir cerrando el grifo para que su magia fuera ya lo más personal posible?


Tal vez a esta pregunta ha respondido a la perfección Serjo cuando habla de que tenemos que decidir qué es ser mago. Alguien que empieza, si de verdad quiere ser Mago, debe trabajar su personaje desde el principio (es como trabajan los actores). Si desea ser como el cantante del que hablábamos antes, ¡bendita la necesidad que le hace crear un personaje! Al interpretar juegos e imitar formas de otros, ya tiene suficientes personalidades en escena (aunque me parece inadecuado). Eso sí, ninguna propia.

En cualqueir caso, y como se nso puede ir de las manos el hilo, creo que sería erróneo que debatiésemos aquí sobre qué es mago o qué no lo es. Para eso se puede crear otro espacio.

----------


## Pulgas

> Yo me refería a eso precisamente como camino correcto aunque incorrecto hasta que "llegue el momento oportuno". Creo que para poder hacerse un personaje como es debido hacen falta tablas, y las tablas tienes que conseguirlas, obviamente, pisando tablas. ¿Con qué personaje? Pues con lo que tengas al principio, desgraciadamente. Y digo desgraciadamente porque lo que uno tiene al principio suele ser lo que tienen los demás y luego es muy difícil quitárselo si es una personalidad muy atrayente. No, no me refiero a Tamariz, me refiero a los miles de Dani Daortiz que hay en España, con su misma velocidad, con sus mismas muletillas, etc.


Creo, Sergio, que tu planteamiento, aun siendo muy lógico, parte de un par de errores fundamentales.
Me explico, y voy a intentar poner otro ejemplo diferente.
Hace un par de años obtuvo el primer premio en el certamen de teatro aficionado de Castilla y León una compañía que representó "La cena de los idiotas". El problema, para mi gusto, fue que la obra era un calco total de la película que dirigió Francis Veber. Habían introducido pequeñísimas alteraciones (la disputa futbolística estaba protagonizada por el Madrid y el Barcelona ¡Toma tópico!).
A la gente le encantó, pero a mí me pareció que hacer eso no aporta nada, que no ayuda a crecer (hablas, Sergio, de gustar o no gustar al público. Aunque esa sea la meta, no debe serlo a cualqueir precio).
Muchos de aquellos actores tenían tablas. Muchas tablas (había alguno que lo hacía muy bien). Pero creo que se equivocaron. Yo nunca les habría dado el premio, porque el trabajo actoral era de mera repetición. No había personalidad, no había nada que me ayudase a saber si los actores son buenos de verdad. Reproducen muy bien, pero no sé si son buenos actores.
Cuando alguien se asoma por primera vez al teatro copia. Pero lo ideal es que esa copia esté siempre tamizada por él mismo. De lo contrario estamos ante el ejemplo que termino de poner.
Cuando un mago empieza, imita, pero en esa imitación no hay nada que ayude al público a saber si es o no un buen artista (artista en el sentido más amplio: manipulador, comunicador, mago...).
Salvo para aquellos que no conozcan al imitado (en el mundo de la magia algo muy frecuente: la gente no tiene oportunidad de ver con frecuencia a grandes magos), la sensación es "Sí, muy bien, pero... ¿Y?"
Por eso debe forjarse la personalidad desde el primer momento. Por eso, aunque nos basemos en otros (no tenemos capacidad para más) es imprescindible que vayamos aportando nuestro propio Yo, porque si no somos fotocopias (muchas veces collages, y eso, en ocasiones, puede ser grotesco: ahora soy D'Ortiz, ahora Lavand, ahora Piedrahita...).
Cada mago de los que conocemos, aquellos que han logrado llegar a un público más amplio (prescindo de campañas de marketing, de eso ya hablaremos en otro lugar), han alcanzado ese sitio porque tienen algo"nuevo" que mostrar; algo "diferente". Tienen un personaje y eso les hace únicos.

Difiero, por otro lado, con tu afirmación de que para crear un personaje hay que tener tablas. Para crearlo hay que tener ganas; para pulirlo sí son necesarias las tablas.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Pero, ¿no es importante el caotico periodo de acomodamiento? Casi todo el que entra lo hace desde la total profanidad, y como tal sólo conoce lo que ve o lo que intuye que pudiese hacer. En muchos casos la historia cambiará de rumbo radicalmente, y el picoteo inicial dará más opciones. Quizá pensar en un personaje tan pronto cierre las puertas a otras ramas mágicas que pudieran ser más fácilmente acomodables a un posible yo mágico. La magia es en buena parte jugueteo, con aparatos, con técnicas, con juegos y con el yo mismo. Cortar el juego del yo tan pronto imponiendo un objetivo, ¿no puede ser una cortapisa demasiado temprana?

----------


## Pulgas

> Pero, ¿no es importante el caotico periodo de acomodamiento? Casi todo el que entra lo hace desde la total profanidad, y como tal sólo conoce lo que ve o lo que intuye que pudiese hacer. En muchos casos la historia cambiará de rumbo radicalmente, y el picoteo inicial dará más opciones. Quizá pensar en un personaje tan pronto cierre las puertas a otras ramas mágicas que pudieran ser más fácilmente acomodables a un posible yo mágico. La magia es en buena parte jugueteo, con aparatos, con técnicas, con juegos y con el yo mismo. Cortar el juego del yo tan pronto imponiendo un objetivo, ¿no puede ser una cortapisa demasiado temprana?


Al contrario. Es que ese juego, ese toqueteo, es elq ue te está forjando. es el que te ayuda a poder decidir (lo comenté en una de las primeras respuestas del hilo). Sin esa capacidad de decisión no puede haber un personaje, porque el personaje implica libertad y sin conocimiento no somos libres.
Y ahí volvemos al otro punto complicado. ¿Qué es ser mago? Quien juguetea ¿es mago o aspira a ser mago?
El personaje es imprescindible para el mago, para quien quiere hacer del arte (profesionalizado o no) algo complejo y completo.
Alguien que está en cuarto de medicina nunca se define como médico, sino como estudiante de medicina. Alguien que lleva tres semanas en la magia se define como Mago. (¡Cielos, y yo que pedía que no entrásemos en esta conversación!).
Cuando aspiro a ser mago (un mago de verdad), sí debo tener mi personaje creado (cuando menos esbozado para que siga creciendo). En ese momento ya no me valen las imitaciones, las personalidades robadas, porque nuestra pretensión es otra cosa.
Quizás el error sea pensar que este hilo es válido para todos, y no es así. Es un hilo teórico para quienes deverdad desean dar un paso más (hacerse Magos). No es un hilo para magos piscineros, ni para gente que, con buena voluntad y mucha fe, quiere pasar un buen rato con la magia y hacerlo pasar a los demás. Es un hilo para quien quiere ser mago.
La pena es que se ha devaluado tanto la palabra "aficionado" que sólo lso muy buenos aficionados se atreven a aplicarla a ellos mismos. Algún día debermos devolverle a la palabra aficionado su auténtico sentido.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Yo hablo del estadio anterior a enfrentarse al público. Quizá yo haya necesitado mucha confianza en lo que hacia para plantear mi primer enfrentamiento a familiares, porque recuerdo haber elegido ya un juego de los varios practicados por encontrarlo más conectado conmigo.

No se si hay que añadir la pregunta, ¿desde cuándo se es mago? En magia no hay un curso 0, pero debiera existir una figura autónoma del profano que comienza a abrirse paso en el mundo mágico. En ese punto creo que no hay que pensar en personaje. Cuando se tengan los dos pies dentro y se de el paso de curioso a aspirante, sí. No creo que la figura de aspirante a mago sea la primera en la escalera de aprendizaje.

Creo firmemente en el personaje, o mejor dicho en la "persona" (como ente más redondo, aunque ajeno a la persona civil del mago)

¿Es un hilo teórico?¿Hablamos de la figura teórica del mago? Yo lo veo como un hilo práctico sobre una de las facetas externas del mago.

No entiendo tu última distinción. Cualquier aficionado de los que mencionas se crea un personaje, más rústico, menos pulido, pero un personaje al fin y al cabo. Parten de estereotipos, de ellos depende que se pulan o no.

----------


## S. Alexander

¡Yuhu! Me encanta leer respuestas en este hilo =P

Yo también me refiero a antes de enfrentarte al público desconocido. Cuando hablo de tablas, hablo de tablas en un entorno de aficionado, sin salir casi del círculo de amistad y familiar. 
Opino como Ricardo. Siendo realista, sabiendo que esto nadie lo hará al principio, ya que cuando uno se mete no piensa en ser el mejor mago del mundo nada más entrar o en ser totalmente diferente al resto, y por tanto no se tiene aspiraciones serias de mejoría salvo el impulso de saber más. Veo importante forjarse primero conocimientos y habilidad manual antes que un personaje, por eso yo dejaría pasar siempre un tiempo prudencial para aprendizaje y mejoría. Ahora, tras tres años de estudio, sé más o menos "por dónde tiro", pero antes no tenía ni idea y veo fundamental saber "por dónde tira cada uno" para hacerse cada uno su personaje. Riobbó no sería Riobbó si fuese un as en manipulación (y sin embargo mira, es mortal xP ).

Yo no digo que si te pusieses desde el principio no lograrías hacerte un buen mago, o al menos un buen actor, pero creo que sí sería un avance demasiado lento como para crecer como uno debe, ya que la opinión de cada uno según se avanza en este arte va cambiando. Yo fui, aunque quizá no lo creáis, un mentalista *serio* durante creo que 5 o 6 meses, cuando aquí en Toledo estábamos empezando, tras el primer concurso de magia al que me presenté decidí probar por ahí. Sí, me forjé un personajillo, pero el trabajo no es comparable con el que pienso hacer ahora.
Si te refieres a que hay que forjarse un personajillo algo estudiado para ir tirando y luego ya, cuando se haya avanzado y se quiera dar el paso, hacerse un verdadero personaje, sí que estaría de acuerdo.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

PD: Siento los errores de antes, son dejes de cada uno... para mí gustarle al público es vital.

----------


## S. Alexander

Se me ha borrado la parrafada que había escrito T.T

En definitiva: opino como Ricardo xD Lo siento esque estoy a mil cosas y me ha fastidiado mucho que se borrara todo.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

PD: Siento los errores de antes, esque para mí gustarle al público es vital.

----------


## Coloclom

MMMMM, este hilo va cogiendo mucho peso! La parte buena es que están saliendo muchas conclusiones (para mi, que no las tenía) y una teoría muy interesante. La parte mala que a un servidor ya solo le queda leer porque es un tema en realidad complejo.

Voy comprendiendo muchos aspectos. Y muy buenos los ejemplos del músico o el collage. Yo me he autoplanteado mi propio ejemplo con el que creo ir entendiendo el tema que se está tratando. O eso, o caigo en error. Y si no lo he comprendido bien corregidme.


Veo el tema como un bebé. Mientras uno es bebé trancurre un tiempo X. Es un tiempo en el que uno no sirve para nada  :117:  pero en ese tiempo los padres van procurando que se comience a hablar, a decir las primeras palabras. Quizá habría que tomar ese tiempo como un paréntesis.

Y a la vez los padres también enseñan a caminar, a coger los cubiertos, etc.

En el caso del mago sobran los padres porque el mago ya es autosuficiente.

Con lo que al igual que el bebé, el proceso de aprendizaje no es unidireccional, sino que se puede trabajar al mismo tiempo la manipulación, el YO mágico, los conceptos teóricos, etc.


Será cuestión del aprendizaje, que ese bebé saque un bachillerato, una carrera, y sea un ingeniero de rios y lagos, o que no prepare un aprendizaje al mismo nivel y tenga que trabajar en la playa contando granos de arena. Al final, ambas serán personas válidas y respetables, pero solo uno tendrá un nivel adecuado para poder trabajar en determinados sectores.

Con la misma, si ese bebé no recibe un aprendizaje sólido (o mínimo), pues será una persona igual de respetable, pero será como Tarzán...

De ahí que la búsqueda del YO no sea necesaria en ese periodo de paréntesis, pero sí muy aconsejable. Aunque aquí el problema que tendríamos sería la falta de material en la literatura mágica, y por ello, como decía Serjo, debierase buscar de otras fuentes.

----------


## Pulgas

Mientras seguimops hablando (o no) del cuándo construir el personaje, quizás sea bueno avanzar un poco más en el hilo, así que os propongo que nos centremos en

*¿Cómo construir el personaje?*

Serjo ya ha apuntado algunas cosas (responder a las cuatro perguntas: ¿Quién? ¿Qué? ¿Cuándo? ¿Donde?).
En ese concepto voy a ahondar un poco más.
A ese paso muchos le denominan crear *el carnet de identidad del personaje*. Y, cuanto más completo sea, mejor.
De mi personaje tengo que saberlo todo. Absolutamente todo (de la misma manera que soy el único que sabe todo sobre mí, incluso todas mis contradicciones).
Una buena manera de saberlo todo es crear el carnet del que hablaba hace un momento, en el que, por escrito, iré reflejando todos los datos. Es cosntruir la biografía del personaje.
A veces me gusta reflehjar en ella cosas aparentemente poco importantes (qué comida le gusta / qué comida odia) y que, sin embargo, pueden ayudarme a ser coherente. si mi personaje odia las lentejas, las odiará siempre, esté donde esté.
Este carnet tiendo a reflejarlo por escrito, es decir, anoto todas sus características, y únicamente dejo de escribir en el momento en el que el personaje está absolutamente interiorizado. A partir de ese momento puede crecer, madurar o cambiar, pero, puesto que ya es una parte demí, no necesito seguir fijando conceptos: sus bases ya son firmes. Ni necesito cntinuar anotando detalles sobre su vida: su vida, en ese momento, es paralela a la mía.
A mucha gente puede parecerle un sistema de  trabajo excesivo. Tal vez, pero como asumo que la mayoría nunca llegará a hacer tanto, pido que se haa mucho para ver si conseguimos que se trabaje algo. Por otra parte, nunca me ha preocupado pecar de exceso. Sin embargo, pecar por defecto puede traicionarme en un momento dado.

----------


## Pulgas

*¿Cómo muestro el personaje?*

Supongamos que hemos creado un personaje, que está interiorizado y que ya evoluciona él solo. Ahora tengo que plantearme cómo lo muestro al mundo y cuáles son mis relaciones hacia él.
A partir de ahora nos vamos a encontrar con un dilema:
He creado mi personaje. No es un personaje teatral, sino alguien cercano a mí. Es muy creíble.
¿Hasta dónde llevo mi personaje? ¿Debe acompañarme siempre? ¿A de sustituir a mi personalidad y adueñarse de mí?
Nos vamso a encontrar un poco de todo. Muchos mentalistas (por ejemplo) han hecho del personaje su manera de vivir. Nunca se salen del papel, nunca se permiten concesiones que puedan hacer pensar a la gente que son de otra manera.
Las ventajas son enormes: desde la coherencia, hasta la propia imagen (se les identifica con esa imagen).
Los inconvenientes no son pocos: se renuncia a una parte de la personalidad en función del personaje.
Cuando personalidad y personaje están próximos, no pasa nada. El conflicto surge cuando ambas han transcurrido por caminos diferentes.

Si vivo de la magia, lo normal es que no me relacione con mi público fuera de los lugares de actuación. Yo me moveré entre mi familia y mis amigos, que son quienes me conocen. Entonces no tendré problemas: de cara al público puedo ser mi personaje, y de cara a mi famillia y a mis amigos puedo ser yo mismo, aunque siempre surgirá el conflicto. Es decir, me comparto: a ratos soy personaje, a ratos no.
Este esquema se rompe cuando se alcanza la fama, que obliga a mantener, en todo momento, la imagen que has ofrecido.
Si no vivo de la magia, puesto que mi público y mi círculo serán similares, puedo decantarme por vivir con uno u otro, dependiendo del momento.

----------


## CarlosTomico

¡Guau! Ha sido toparme con este hilo y devorarlo de pe a pa. Desde mi  punto de vista de aficionado bastante reciente, me gustaría aportar un  granito insignificante :D

Lo que yo pienso es que lo de la mentira del "sé tú mismo" no es  exactamente una mentira. En no sé qué artículo (no relacionado con la  magia) leí que el "sé tú mismo" en realidad debería convertirse en "sé  tu mejor mismo", lo cual cambia bastante el matiz. Se trata de  conocer qué rasgos son más nuestros y más atractivos, por decirlo de  alguna manera, y potenciarlos para crear en definitiva una personalidad  fuerte y que llame la atención. Aplicándolo a la magia, si normalmente somos divertidos, al hacer magia debemos sacarle partido a ello y ser "lo más divertidos" que podamos, y si en cambio somos serios, pues podemos poner nuestra seriedad característica a nuestro servicio para llamar más la atención.

Y entrando en lo más reciente de este hilo, si aplicamos esto al crear  nuestro personaje, nos será mucho más fácil saber qué rasgos debe tener  este, de tal manera que no contradiga lo que somos en realidad (lo cual  le da coherencia, como dice Pulgas) y que además resulte atractivo para  el público (si nuestra personalidad es fuerte y trabajada, nuestra magia  también lo será).

Lo que quiero decir es que más que subyugar la personalidad al  personaje, lo que se debe buscar es la proyección de los rasgos de la  personalidad de uno hacia el personaje, de tal manera que si después nos  decantamos por hacer del personaje nuestra imagen habitual no resulte  ni contradictorio, ni antinatural, ni forzado. Más o menos eso es lo que sucede siempre que, como ya se ha dicho el personaje es cercano a uno mismo, pero yo diría que crear un personaje con una personalidad que no es nuestra, casi desde cero, no dará los mismos resultados (y si los da, es gracias a muuucho pero que muuucho esfuerzo).

Bueno, ea, ya lo he dicho xD 
Seguiré este hilo con fruición, un saludo!

----------


## ignoto

Dos posibilidades:
-Dramatizas:
--Representas al personaje que toca, no a ti mismo. El "sé tú mismo", huelga. La magia se adapta a la historia y el personaje, también.

-No dramatizas.
--Tienes un personaje "especial". Por poner un ejemplo, si uno es un troll de las marismas una baraja de cartas no le pega ni con chinchetas. Vamos, que la magia se adapta al personaje y nunca al revés.
--No tienes un personaje. Es el clásico "sé tú mismo". Ahí se puede discutir todo lo que queráis. Como yo no uso de esto, pues no sé. En estos casos suelo pasar la patata caliente a Isótopo y que no le pase nada al público.

----------


## ralfompo

Bueno. Les cuento algo que me viene ocurriendo de un tiempo a esta parte.

Yo hago exclusivamente cartomagia y me identifico con cierto estilo, basado en estas premisas: entretener y divertir al público. Por lo tanto procuro hacer juegos participativos en los que surjan naturalmente las bromas ligeras y las sonrisas (y risas) de los espectadores. Naturalmente, oriento las charlas en tal sentido.

Pero de un tiempo a esta parte me están interesando ciertos juegos de mentalismo con cartas (aunque sean dos "socios" que no se llevan muy bien que digamos). Juegos misteriosos que tampoco hacen buena mezcla con las bromas (a mi criterio).

También he incorporado un par de juegos con una charla muy dirigida al corazón, más que a la mente, en ese estilo que muchas veces hemos visto a René Lavand (salvando las siderales distancias).

Todo esto me ha llevado a preguntar: ¿Por qué UN personaje?

Yo comulgo totalmente con el famoso dicho: *El mago es un actor en el rol de mago* (aunque muchísimos magos no lo comparten).

Entonces: ¿por qué UN personaje? Un buen actor no debe encasillarse en un personaje. Un buen actor debe saber representar varios personajes.

Por eso, he llegado a la conclusión de que esto es lo que debo hacer: *varios personajes*.


Entre paréntesis, el armado de las rutinas me lleva un enorme esfuerzo porque en la secuencia de los juegos debo tener en cuenta los cambios de "clima" que producen en el público los cambios de personaje.

----------


## Coloclom

Estoy de acuerdo en que el mago es un actor en el rol de mago, pero creo que lo que propones, sirve para los que somos aficionados sin más. Yo estoy con Pulgas y Serjo en que si quieres montar algo de calidad, y me refiero a calidad de verdad, sí debes montar una estructura con un único personaje, o que en caso de variarlo, esté justificado dentro del drama.

De lo contrario es muy dificil argumentar ese cambio espontáneo de personaje, y aunque logramos divertir al público, en mi caso la familia y algún amigo para algo más serio sí creo que el personaje debe estar definido.

Otra cosa es que no quieras optar por magia argumentada, que para mi está un nivel por encima (para mi gusto).
También se puede hacer una sesión de cartomagia de calidad sin un personaje definido. Pero a la hora de la verdad, si nos fijamos en los cartomagos más mediáticos, vemos a Lavand o Tamariz con un personaje muy definido.

E incluso Daortiz, que sería el vivo ejemplo del caos, es quizá uno de los magos que más definido tenga su YO mago.

De todos modos, creo que el foco del tema está más enfocado en el YO del mago persona, que del personaje de cada momento.
Pienso que con un YO definido, hoy puedo hacer de humorista y mañana de mimo triste, sin cambiar ese YO mago.

----------


## Pulgas

> Entonces: ¿por qué UN personaje? Un buen actor no debe encasillarse en un personaje. Un buen actor debe saber representar varios personajes.
> 
> Por eso, he llegado a la conclusión de que esto es lo que debo hacer: *varios personajes*.


 

Creo que estás confundiendo dos términos diferentes.
El primero es que un actor, cuando representa un papwel, no se sale de ese papel. Lo mantiene, Y esa es una de las premisas fundamentales del actor. Al cambiar de papel es cuando deja de encasillarse y modifica el personaje.
Efectivamente hay actores que, en una misma función, pueden representar distintos personajes. Pero en ese caso suelenser completamente independientes uno de otros,característica que no se da en una sesión de magia.
Cuando Brachetti cambia de personalidad y nos muestra sus 1.000 caras, interpreta 1.000 personajes, pero con un nexo común: el personaje Brachetti, que no cambia.Y eso me lleva al segundo error que, en mi criterio, hay en tu respuesta. Quieres ser cómico; intimista, como Lavand; misterioso como los mentalistas... ¿Dentro de la misma sesión? Eso me ha parecido entender. Entonces lo que haces no es interpretar varios personajes, sino uno solo que cambia de registro. Siemrpe eres tú, pero cambias la manera de actuar.De todas maneras, creo que, según tu última frase estamos diciendo lo mismo



> Entre paréntesis, el armado de las rutinas me lleva un enorme esfuerzo porque en la secuencia de los juegos debo tener en cuenta los cambios de "clima" que producen en el público los cambios de personaje.


Ese esfuerzo, que tú dices, para hacer los cambios de personaje, es el trabajo que le corresponde a tu personaje principal y aglutinador como mago. Luego sí tienes un personaje, un personaje único que a veces se comporta de manera cómica, otras de forma intimista, o...

----------


## Pulgas

*Ya sé por dónde va mi personaje.*

Una vez que tenemos claro hacia dónde queremos ir,cuando tenemos un personaje creado al que sólo le falta crecer, debemos plantearnos algunos otros aspectos (muchos de ellos nos los tendremos que haber planteado de manera paralela a la elección del personaje).

*Vestuario.*
Es la primera señal visual que recibe el público acerca de cómo somos (subrayo lo de "visual" porque puede haber habido señales sonoras: música, por ejemplo). Por eso merece la pena que hagamos mucho hincapié en este punto, porque la gente se va a formar una primera impresión de nosotros por ese detalle.
Lo primero que me pregunto es *cómo vestiría "alguien como Yo"*. No debo entrar en contradicciones entre mi forma de ser y mi manera de vestir.
A partir de ahí tengo muchas posibilidades: puedo "estereotipar" mi personaje (quiero ser un mago clásico, pues me visto de pingüino, con capa y chistera; quiero ser un personaje de oriente, me visto de chino). En ese instante la gente llegará a la conclusión de que eres un actor. Un actor jugando a representar al mago clásico o al oriental. pero quizás no sea lo que te interese. En el siglo XXI nadie viste como en el XIX y muy pocos chinos visten con la imagen estereotipada que tenemos del mago chino clásico.
A la hora de escoger vestuario me gusta mucho mirar a la gente y pensar qué me transmiten. Qué me transmiten mis vecinos, o los actores que veo en la tele, u otros magos a los que veo actuar. Tamariz, durante años, me pareció un "cachondo" que rompía moldes; un osado que se atrevía a salir en televisión con vaqueros y chalecos de colores. Pero al mismo tiempo me parecía alguien normal, actual. Un artista, que vestía con las extravagancias de su personaje, perocon un personaje muy actual. Piedrahita me sugiere alguien de la calle; alguien descuidado, pero que cuida muchísimo su descuido. Lavand me sugiere a un hombre de su edad: meticuloso, reflexivo, serio y profundo. Y todo eso, analizando su manera de vestir.
Una vez que tenga claro qué quiero transmitir y cuando esté absolutamente convencido de que lo que quiero transmitir y mi pesonaje están en consonancia, entonces elegiré mi vestuario.
Personalmente huyo de todo lo que huele a mago: las corbatas de cartas; los estampados con barajas; los bordados de varita mágica, chistera y conejo. Huyo de ellos porque no van conmigo, no forman parte de mi manera de ser.
Cuando actúo, visto exactamente igual a como visto: pantalón negro, camiseta negra. Cuando necesito chaqueta, busco que esté en consonancia con esa manera mía de vestir. Tienen que ser una chaqueta desenfada, acorde a cómo soy yo.
Únicamente me concedo algunas licencias trabajando para niños, en cuyo caso puedo incluir algún detalle que rompa con el negro (un bordado de unos ojos, por ejemplo) teniendo en cuenta que no destaque demasiado para que no llame la atención en exceso.


Hay otro aspecto que tampoco debo olvidar, y es si mi vestuario es *funcional*. Esta funcionalidad la entiendo con un doble significado:
Que me permita hace lo que quiero hacer y cuando lo quiero hacer. Es decir, el vestuario está pensado, diseñado y cosido para realizar acciones concretas.Que no distraiga al espectador. Si actúo en sala, tendré cuidado de no poener objetos que brillen y puedan deslumbrar al espectador al rebotar en ellos la luz de los focos; si utilizo un vestuario estridente, tengo que tener muy claro qeu yo debo estar por encima del vestuario, que el público se va a fijar más en mí que en lo que lelvo puesto.

----------


## ignoto

Con permiso de Fernando (espero).

¡Ojito con los colores de la ropa y la utilería!

Como te pongas un pantalón azul, una chaqueta roja y una camisa amarilla, el técnico de luces no va a saber qué gelatinas ponerte y te va a iluminar "en plano".

Si escoges una gama de colores (cálidos con blanco y negro o fríos con blanco y negro, por ejemplo) para vestuario y utilería, el técnico puede "trabajar" con tu número. Eso, de paso, te permite "anular" lo que te interese o que no se vea lo que no se tenga que ver y, al contrario, que se vea mejor lo que sea preciso destacar.

----------


## S. Alexander

> Bueno. Les cuento algo que me viene ocurriendo de un tiempo a esta parte.
> 
> Yo hago exclusivamente cartomagia y me identifico con cierto estilo, basado en estas premisas: entretener y divertir al público. Por lo tanto procuro hacer juegos participativos en los que surjan naturalmente las bromas ligeras y las sonrisas (y risas) de los espectadores. Naturalmente, oriento las charlas en tal sentido.
> 
> Pero de un tiempo a esta parte me están interesando ciertos juegos de mentalismo con cartas (aunque sean dos "socios" que no se llevan muy bien que digamos). Juegos misteriosos que tampoco hacen buena mezcla con las bromas (a mi criterio).
> 
> También he incorporado un par de juegos con una charla muy dirigida al corazón, más que a la mente, en ese estilo que muchas veces hemos visto a René Lavand (salvando las siderales distancias).
> 
> Todo esto me ha llevado a preguntar: ¿Por qué UN personaje?
> ...


No he leído más a partir de ti, ahora lo haré, pero quiero decirte que yo hasta ahora me he visto igual o incluso peor que tú, siendo igual de importantes y potentes para mí el serio mentalista y el humorístico mago.

¿Por qué no dos personajes? Porque cuando la gente te vea haciendo de mentalista tras haberte visto de mago humorístico no se va a tragar nada de lo que hagas y te habrás cargado la atmósfera mágica para esa persona. No sólo bajo mi experiencia sino también habiendo preguntado a otras personas en este foro y en otros lugares.

Y si los metes en una sesión, te recomiendo algo (y eso sí que lo he probado) que funciona: Comienza con el serio y un efecto potente, y cuando vayas a cambiar de serio a humorístico, que haya también un cambio físico. Una máscara, un par de guantes, una pajarita distinta, otra chaqueta... algo que haga diferenciar ambos personajes en la misma sesión. *Te recomiendo que te pases por el hilo de este foro llamado Döppelganger*. Siento no ponerte el link pero esque esto me va lentérrimo ^^''

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

PD: Tú no te refieres a varios personajes, como tienen Ignoto o Pulgas, sino que te refieres a personajes *contrapuestos.*

----------


## Pulgas

*Los complementos.*
Hemos hablado del vestuario. Una reflexión similar deberíamos hacer acerca de los complementos que utiliza: desde la corbata, hasta el anillo; desde las pulseras, hasta la cartera, los bolígrafos o los rotuladores.
Todo ese material, al que por lo general prestamos poca atención, nos dice mucho acera de la personalidad de alguien.
Cuando nos encontramos en la calle a alguien lleno de cadenas de oro colgadas del cuello, con cuatro o cinco pulseras, también de oro, y un montón de anillos de oro en los dedos, tenemos muy claro que no se parece en nada a alguien que lleva un pendientes, colgante de cuero y dos o tres pulseras, también de cuero, en la muñeca.
Por eso es importante prestar atención a esos detalles.
Cuando alguien nos ofrece un bolígrafo chapado en oro, asumimos que es alguien diferente a quien nos tiende un bolígrafo, normal, de plástico.

*El material mágico.*
Y si lo que hemos dicho sobre los complementos es válido y está cargado de sentido común, cuánto más deberíamos cuidar nuestro material mágico.
Ver a alguien "moderno", actual, trabajar con materiales mágicos con estética del siglo XIX (una pagoda, una caja china) es un contrasentido. Lo único que podría salvarnos, es que la decoración que demos a esos objetos se acorde con nuestro personaje y esté absolutamente integrada con él.
Cuando diseño el espectáculo y me planteo el material, debo pensarlo según el personaje y el espectáculo. La costumbre de jugar "con retales" (algo que compro en esta tienda, algo que me regalan, algo que adquiero de segunda mano) dice muy opoco del oficiante y despista sobremanera al público. Eso, sin contar con que haydeterminados aparatos que huelen a mago a kilómetros de distancia (la bolsa de cambios de colador, por ejemplo).
Aquí chocamos frontalmente con la idea que tenemso de que "hay juegos muy buenos que vienen en ese formato". Y es cierto. Siempre podemos decorarlo nosotos, construir algo similar más acorde a nuestra personalidad o, en último extremo, no incluir ese juego en nuestro repertorio. Que algo sea bueno no significa que debamos usarlo nosotros, porque quizás no se acomode a la imagen que el público tiene de nosotros como magos y de nuestro espectáculo como conjunto.

----------


## ignoto

Eso sin contar con aquel mago que vi actuar hace 8 ó 9 años, con un número bien montado y una estética romántica (de época romántica, no que actuara como ñoño enamoradizo) y...

*¡Un Rap como música de fondo!*

¡Todos los aspectos tienen que combinar!

----------


## Pulgas

Vale, ignoto, te me has adelantado, era el punto siguiente (lógico, era algo de esperar). Apúntate un nueve con cinco.

*La música.*
Una mala costumbre que tenemos los magos (muy mala) es querer saber de todo. Somos guinistas, directores, intérpretes, publicistas, diseñadores de vestuario... Está calro que en algún punto tenemos que flojear, y lo más frecuente es que se flaquee tanto en dirección como en diseño de luces y sonido (de las luces podemos hablar luego).
¿Por qué pinchamos con tanta frecuencia en esos temas? Porque son campos muy específicos, con lenguajes y recursos totalmente alejados de la magia y tan complicados como ella desde los puntos de vista teórico y técnico.
La música no sólo ha de ser acorde con el resto del espectáculo (como apunta ignoto), sino que, además, debe transmitir las mismas emociones que le atribuimos a nuestro personaje y al espectáculo.
Hay dos momentos que deberíamos cuidar con especial atención, y nos casualidad que coincidan con los momentos más delicados de nuestro espectáculo: el inicio y el final.
El inicio, porque sirve para que la gente se haga una idea de quiénes somos y lo que les vamos a ofrecer.
El final, porque influye de manera decisiva, tanto en la respuesta del público, como en el recuerdo que tengan de nuestra intervención.
De estio sabe mucho Serjo. Hace unos días le leía comentando que alguien le había ofrecido poner una música al final de su espectáculo, que obligase al público a ovacionarle en pie. ¡Ese es el poder de la música!
Yo entiendo muy poco de música. Tengo mis preferencias, claro, pero, para la selección musical (o la composición, si procede) siempre pido ayuda externa. Explico lo que quiero, para qué momento lo quiero y cómo lo quiero. Y a partir de ahí dejo que trabajen otros para mí. El resultado, desde luego, merece la pena.

----------


## ignoto

Los andares.
Nada más ridículo que un personaje tímido avanzando a grandes trancos o un personaje que se anuncia seguro de si mismo y mira nerviosamente en todas direcciones.

Los brazos.
Está muy bien (sobre todo para la primera mitad del siglo XX) lo de no cruzar los brazos y mantenerlos a 45º pero eso se convierte en una TONTERÍA (si, con mayúsculas) para según qué personaje. Es mucho mas gracioso buscar algo en un bolsillo con la mano opuesta mientras que con la otra intentas coger algo que está en el lado incorrecto.

----------


## Pulgas

*Discurso y personaje (I).*
También la manera de hablar, la forma de construir frases, las palabras arquetípicas, etc. definen nuestro personaje y transmiten al público información más allá de lo que decimos.
Puesto que el campo del discurso es muy amplio, lo iremos parcelando para analizarlo con mayor profundidad.

*El guión.*
Lo primero que nos ayuda a definir un personaje desde el punto de vista del guión, es que sea muy similar de una sesión a otra.
Esto nos lleva a la necesidad de tener escrito un guión de la sesión. No sólo de cada uno de los juegos, sino del espectáculo completo: la manera de saludar, la forma de despedirnos, en enlace entre una y otra rutina...
Por supuesto, y ya que una de las normas de la escena es no ignorar lo que pasa en nuestro entorno, nos consideremos la opción de improvisar cuando lo requieran las circunstancias, o cuando ya estemos lo suficientemente seguros de que esa improvisación enriquece nuestro discurso y no lo entorpece.
Quien haya visto en más de una ocasión a magos de la talla de Tamariz o de Lavand, se habrá dado cuenta de que sus discursos en días diferentes son prácticamente iguales (por no decir idénticos por completo). ¿Por qué? Porque han encontrado una fórmula que funciona, les funciona muy bien, les define, y no quieren asumir riesgos.
Tener una ocurrencia maravillosa un día es posible, pero muy complicado. Acumular en un solo discurso las ocurrencias maravillosas de varios días, es, sin duda alguna, un acierto.
Frente a esta tesis (escribir el guión) suele existir la queja de que "suena artificial" que "se nota que está memorizado". Si el discurso es una parte más del juego, igual que la técnica o el efecto, me parece increíble que no le dispensemos el mismo trato que a ellos. Estamos dispuestos a pasar horas y horas realizando una técnica, hasta que nos queda natural, pero no estamos dispuestos a trabajar el discurso hasta obtener eso mismo: naturalidad. ¡Es algo que no logro entender!
En cualquier caso, conviene recordar que una de las claves para conseguir la naturalidad es el dominio absoluto de la charla, es decir, que conozcamos el guión perfectamente, y no tengamos que estar atados a qué viene ahora, qué tengo que decir, o cosas por el estilo.
Y, finalmente, en cuanto al guión, lo que decimos tiene que cuadrar perfectamente con nuestro personaje. Tiene que haber una armonía entre quiénes somos y la imagen personal que transmitimos según la elección de palabras, la manera de decirlas, la entonación...

----------


## Pulgas

*Discurso y personaje (II).*

*El vocabulario.*
La elección de palabras es clave a la hora de desvelar nuestra personalidad. A través de ellas causaremos una u otra impresión en el público. Un personaje de aspecto elegante no puede hablar en tono coloquial. Un personaje de aspecto desenfadado o desaliñado, no debe expresarse como un erudito.
Si nuestro personaje (magia argumental) representa a alguien concreto, nuestro vocabulario debe ceñirse a ese alguien. De lo contrario estaremos delatando impostura.
Una do los grandes errores de los magos es que utilizamos excesivas expresiones de magos. Quizás nos venga esta costumbre por el hecho de relacionarnos permanentemente con magos, con lo que caemos en el argot propio del oficio. 
Digo que es un error, salvo que seamos de los magos que sólo actuamos para magos y ante magos. Es el único caso en el que está justificado.
Incluso algunas expresiones aparentemente inocuas, de esas que hemos aprendido en los libros de teoría ("dime, por primera vez, cuál es tu carta", por ejemplo) hoy suenan a mago y nos uniforman con otros artistas. Nos despersonalizan. 
Esas frases funcionan, están estudiadas psicológicamente. Pero es posible que no le peguen a nuestro personaje y hay por ahí, escondidas, otras decenas de expresiones con igual valor que marcarán la diferencia entre nosotros y el resto de los integrantes del gremio.
Si deseo construir mi personaje en torno a un oficio (incluso el de tahúr), deberé conocer las peculiaridades lingüísticas de ese oficio y (siempre que sea comprensible para el público) adaptaré mi charla al argot profesional.
En determinadas ramas de la magia esta premisa cobra una relevancia especial. Por eso estamos acostumbrados a ver que los mentalistas se expresan de una manera completamente diferente a los cartomagos, por ejemplo, algo que en los noveles no sucede, con lo que el personaje queda completamente diluido. En ocasiones no han superado sus discursos anteriores, y ver a un mentalista expresarse como un jugador de cartas es un contrasentido que sólo nos lleva a la incongruencia.

----------


## ignoto

Los detalles en los gestos:
-Nada mas patético que un personaje torpón al que le caen las cosas e las manos y, de repente, empieza a manejar una baraja de cartas como si tuvieran vida propia.


Si un personaje es torpe, es torpe para todo.

----------


## Magnano

Bueno ignoto, aqui podemos ver a Lennart, en su rutina para el fism empiezá como un torpe con manos parecidas a un manojo de po**as y acaba haciendo maravillas. Todo es pensar en como vas a presentar la rutina y el contexto puede hacer que alguien pueda parecer torpe en un inicio y que vaya evolucionando.

----------


## ignoto

> Bueno ignoto, aqui podemos ver a Lennart, en su rutina para el fism empiezá como un torpe con manos parecidas a un manojo de po**as y acaba haciendo maravillas. Todo es pensar en como vas a presentar la rutina y el contexto puede hacer que alguien pueda parecer torpe en un inicio y que vaya evolucionando.


Eso no es que sea una "evolución", es un fallo de Lennart. El hecho de que el hombre sea un manipulador excepcional no le califica como un excelente presentador.  :001 005:

----------


## Magnano

Pero parece ser que a la gente no le desagrada su manera de hacer y la rutina no deja de ser una maravilla.

----------


## ignoto

> Pero parece ser que a la gente no le desagrada su manera de hacer y la rutina no deja de ser una maravilla.


A "la gente" en general está mal expresado.

No les desagrada A LOS MAGOS. De hecho, les encanta.

Pero el que guste a los magos no implica que sea un buen representador de personajes.

----------


## Magnano

No creo que represente a un personaje trabajado, yo lo veo como un hacedor de rutinas. Las trabaja y las estudia dentro de su campo, pero no estudia su personaje en profundidad, trabaja dentro de su técnica y de su saber hacer. Al menos es la impresión que a mi me da después de hablar con él y verle actuar.

----------


## ignoto

Estamos en un hilo sobre creación del personaje.    :Surprised: 

 :Yipi:

----------


## Magnano

Por eso he visto correcto indicarlo, se le considera un gran mago y no se le ve con un trabajo riguroso detrás de un personaje definido dentro de su espectaculo.

----------


## Pulgas

¿Quién dice que no tiene un personaje definido?
¡Definidísimo y muy estudiado!
Y se ajusta a la perfección a cada uno de los parámetros de los que estamos hablando:
Discurso estudiado y recurrente. Grestos medidísimos acordes a su personalidad en escena.
No hay nada en él que me desentone como personaje (luego el personaje puede gustarme más o menos). Ni veo contradicción alguna entre el juego inicial (que para mí es evidente que es un juego) y la habilidad posterior.
Por si alguien sigue dudando lo que digo, os dejo dos vídeos, de dos momentos diferentes y en ambientes muy dispares. Así podéis compararlos y reconocer el personaje.

‪Lennart Green - FISM 1998‬‏ - YouTube



‪Lennart Green - Card Magic Routine 1‬‏ - YouTube

----------


## Magnano

Des de mi punto de vista no hay un personaje trabajado de manera directa, creo que es un personaje que ha ido surgiendo con el tiempo partiendo de su manera de ser fuera del escenario.

----------


## Pulgas

*Discurso y personaje (III).*

*Elementos personales en mi charla.*
El discurso, por la manera en al que esté redactado, puede servir como elemento de identificación de cada mago. A Lavand, por ejemplo, le caracteriza el empleo de anécdotas, contadas con una cadencia suave, lenta. A Piedrahita, al contrario, le identifican el tono cómico y el empleo de un lenguaje rebuscado, tan culto (y siempre ien empleado) que roza el absurdo). Lo característico de Tamariz es la estridencia, acompañada de onomatopeyas que utilza al finalizar una frase o un juego. Y así podríamos seguir buscando peculiaridades de cada mago.
Cuanto más particulares sean estas características, mayor opción tengo de que el público me identifique frente a los demás.
Y ya que hemos citado algunas características, vamos a desarrollarlas algo, para, partiendo del análisis, poder apostar por las nuestras.

*La anécdota*. Pequeñas narraciones, a las que se atribuye el rango de veraces, en las que describimos hechos interesantes y curiosos.
Su fuerza se basa en lo atrayente de lo narrado. Son pequeños cuentos que resultan interesantes por las circunstancias que describen o por lo emocionante de lo ocurrido.
Es un recurso frecuentemente utilizado por magos.
En mi criterio debería reunir determinados requisitos para conseguir que funcione.
Que la historia resulte *atractiva* (al decantarme por ella debo preguntarme "¿A mí me interesaría que me contasen esto?" Y en la respuesta debemos ser muy sinceros, pues de lo contrario corremos riesgo de fracaso.Debe estar *acorde con el público al que está dirigida*. El fracaso de muchos de los discursos que diseñamos partiendo de anécdotas, y enfocados a público adulto, es que tendemos a infantilizarlas en exceso, las dotamos de emociones insuficientes para espectadores de esa edad, con lo que resultan poco atractivas.Deben despertar *emociones*. La narración por la narración de un suceso no es suficiente para despertar la admiración del público. Debe estar concebida de tal manera que no sólo ocurran cosas, sino que esos hechos nos despierten emociones.Si acertamos con este esquema, el elemento diferenciador de cara al público, la posibilidad de que nos identifiqyuen y recuerden, será mucho mayor.

----------


## Pulgas

*Discurso y personaje (IV).

Los tics del personaje.*
Al igual que los tenemos nosotros, los personajes pueden hace acopio de pequeñas muletillas y tics que ayuden a difinirlo.
A es una herramienta imprescindible, pero peligrosa, pues deben estar muy controlados para que no se conviertan en defecto. No se trata de tener una muletilla que repetimos de manera sistemática ("bien", "¿Vale?") hasta hacernos cansinos, sino de definir alguna palabra o frase que, repetida en el momento oportuno nos define y ayuda a que los demás puedan hacerse una idea de cómo somos.
Si os fijáis, muchos artistas permanecen en nuestro recuerdo por la constante utilización de este recurso (el dúo sacapuntas con su "ventidós, ventidón..." de antaño; Chiquito de la Calzada; incluso el mismo Tamariz con su violín y el ruido que le acompañaba.
Si nos excedemos, arruinamos el efecto; si no lelgamos, no llegaa cumplir el objetivo que nos habíamos marcado.
Estos tics, aunque nos alejamos un poco del discurso, pueden ser también físicos (Piedrahita se coloca constantemente elflequillo); Ammar se coloca las gafas. En este caso, además de cumplir con la función de fijar recuerdos, nos sirven de cobertura en determinados momentos

----------


## S. Alexander

Quiero denunciar un exceso de tics del tipo "qué raro, qué raro". ¡En serio, *el que le note el tic al otro, que se lo diga*, porque esas cosas no nos las notamos a nosotros mismos, incluso aunque nos veamos grabados. A mí me tuvieron que decir, tras haber visto mi propio vídeo decenas de veces, que mi tic era "Bien" y "¿De acuerdo?".

Ah, Pulgas, una cosa en las que me parezco a Tamariz y que creo que debe ser cuidada en el "personaje" es en el final, en los clímax. Me he visto y grito igual. No estoy diciendo que grite, cumpliendo con La Vía Mágica, sino que grito *igual* que él (bueno, bastante parecido). Creo que fijarse en periodistas, presentadores, etc. es importante para ver la variabilidad. Carroll yo he visto que _climaxizaba vocalmente_ (vaya palabro) como presentador de televisión que era.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Pulgas

Efectivamente, Sergio, ahí tenemos uno de los grandes problemas de la magia. Copiamos indiscriminadamente, porque nos gusta tal o cual frase. O, mejor dicho, porque nos gusta el efecto que causa tal o cual frase en los espectadores. El problema es que no nos fijamos si encaja o no con lo que queremos transmitir.
Así vemos muchos magos utilizar la expresión "¡Qué raro!" (expresión que transmite extrañeza) cuando el oficiente no debería extrañarse jamás, ya que tiene su personaje basado en alguien con poderes mágicos, es decir, alguien que hace magia y no alguien que se encuentra con la magia. Si mi personaje hace magia, no puedo sorprenderme por encontrarla.
Pero no es sólo esa frase. La lista es interminable.
Para que veamos otro ejemplo del tic copiado erróneamente: !¡Lo estás flipando, chaval!" y se aplica en cualquier momento. Incluso en la fase inicial de un juego, cuando el ayudnte no ha tenido tiempo de empezar a flipar. Pero, como se la hemos oído a alguien y nos gusta... Eso, sin contar con que nuestra manera de hablar puede no encajar con la expresión "flipar".
Este tipo de plagios deberían crearnos dos conflictos. Uno moral, estamos copiando la ersonalidad de otro, y a ninguno nos gusta que nos pirateen lo que nos ha costado crear.
El otro conflicto debería ser el relacionado con la coherencia de nuestro personaje. La mitad de las veces esas frases no nos pegan ni con cola.

Asunto distinto es el de las muletillas. ¡Frecuentísimas! Cansinas.
En algunos de lso vídeos que se han colgado en YouTube he lle¡gado a contar 32 "¿Vale?" en un juego de dos minutos y medio.
Como las muletillas son inconscientes sí es acertadísimo que se la hagamos notar a sus protagonistas.

----------


## Pulgas

*Discurso y personaje (y V).*

*La elección de las palabras.*
*Los tecnicismos*. Los magos tendemos a utilizar muchas frases y expresiones de argot mágico, frases que, por lo general, sólo se oyen en los espectáculos de magia. Si nuestro personaje es un mago al uso (de lso que hacen magia, no de los que se la encuentran) puede que no queden mal; pero cuando representamos personas llanas, de la calle, ese tipo de terminología nos delata.
Es cierto que todos los oficios tienen sus palabras específicas. Pero también es cierto que los demás no solemos usarlas (porque no las conocemos: sólo las conocen los que están en ese gremio) por lo que la selección de palabras debe ser meticulosamente estudiada para conseguir una mayor coherencia..
Por la misma razón, si nuestro personaje se presenta como experto en algo, habrá de estudiar ese "algo" para que su vocabulario sea próximo al personaje.
Citemos un ejemplo: los cartomagos que se presentan como especialistas en trampas, pero no utuilizan el lenguaje del tahúr.

*Las palabras y expresiones llanas*. Denotan cercanía, pero... ¿Buscamos cercanía con el público? Me voy a basar en uno de los ejmeplos que anotaba en la respuesta anterior. "¡Lo estás flipando, chaval!" Es una frase cercana, actual. Pero la he visto aplicar a alguien que, durante toda la sesión, ha tratado de usted al público. Creo que no hay que insistir más.

Cuando excribo el discurso (yo soy de los que lo escriben para poder corregirlo y aprenderlo) tiendo a fijarme mucho en esos pequeños detalles.
Si mi discurso está bien aprendido, asumirá un riesgo menor de contaminación de lo ajeno. Es decir, copiaré menos porque no necesitaré pensar qué es lo que tengo que decir ahora. Así mi personalidad se mantendrá más pura y el riesgo de incongruencias resultará menor.

----------


## b12jose

Fernando, seguro que tienes muchas más notas para seguir ilustrándonos... 

Bueno, a lo que iba, estoy en el punto de la creación de mi yo mágico, a lo mejor un poco tarde, pero más vale tarde que núnca:P 

Tal y como he hecho en algunos ejercicios de teatro donde he tenido que interpretar un personaje existente (Vin Vega, pulp fiction) he comenza a escribir la biografía de mi personaje, desde pequeño hasta el momento previo a la actuación, y me ha surgido una duda... así que aprovecho este hilo (así refloto y la gente nueva lo lee y no abro otro parecido) 

Es bueno, recomendable o simplemente inpensable cambiar la voz de tu personaje, me refiero a un cambio en el tono, no en la forma de hablar... 

Me he dado cuenta que no me gusta como sueno, y que mi personaje no debería de hablar así, pero no se si eso se podría "entrenar" hace unas semanas estuve en una ambientación de Hallowen (disfrazado de Merlín) por lo que intenté cambiar la voz, a una mas ronca, pero al cabo de media hora o así se me hacía imposible seguir con esa voz ...

En fin, dejo la duda planteada, es recomendable hacer un cambio en la voz para que sea más acorde con tu personaje, o mejor aún que no lo tengo pulido buscar otro tipo de personaje?

Gracias y un saludo (un hilo impagable)

----------


## Magnano

La voz es un instrumento, hay que trabajarlo, hay cantantes que hacen screams de garganta, y al final de cada concierto están que se quieren morir, sin embargo hay otros que se pueden tirar horas y casi no les pasa factura el desgarramiento de voz porque lo hacen como se tiene que hacer.

Así que es cuestión de pensar en trabajar la voz, seguir con la línea que estás siguiendo o buscar otra alternativa.

----------


## Pulgas

> En fin, dejo la duda planteada, es recomendable hacer un cambio en la voz para que sea más acorde con tu personaje, o mejor aún que no lo tengo pulido buscar otro tipo de personaje?


Cada personaje debe tener la voz del personaje.
Arcadio (uno de mis personajes, el del avatar) tiene la voz más grave que la mía.
Don Fernando Gil de Folgosio (un abuelete muy simpático que ha hecho magia conmigo algunas veces), la tiene más aguda, con un montón de gallos, y arrastrando algunas sílabas como si tuviese dentadura postiza.
Creo qeu si el personaje debe tener una voz distinta a la nuestra, por coherencia, debemos aprender a hablar como él (Sí, yo sí cambiaría la voz en ese caso).

----------


## b12jose

Perfecto, muchas gracias a los dos, seguiré trabajando en ese punto, y en todo el camino que le queda mi personaje, en cuanto cobre vida propia os lo presentaré.

Gracias y un abrazo

----------


## MaxVerdié

Ignoto, te intento mandar privados, pero tienes la bandeja llena.

----------

